# Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht



## Freiheraus (25. Juli 2017)

*Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

Der australische Hardware Unboxed-Redakteur Steven Walton, der auch für das Online-Magazin Techspot tätig ist, entdeckte kürzlich Schmorspuren an seinem zuvor stark übertakteten i7 7800X Prozessor. Für einen Hexa-Core-"Showdown" zwischen Ryzen und Skylake-X wurde letztere CPU auf 4,7GHz übertaktet und durch einen 30 Spiele umfassenden Benchparcour gejagt. Wie der Autor bekannt gab, lagen dabei 1,25V Vcore-Spannung an, als Unterbau kam das ASRock Flaggschiff X299 Taichi zum Einsatz.  

In einem Twitter-Eintrag sprach der Redakteur daraufhin eine Warnung in Richtung Skylake-X Overclocker aus, begleitet von einem Foto, welches deutliche Schmorstellen an den Pin-Kontakten der i7 7800X CPU zeigt. Ein vergrößertes Foto wurde Tags darauf nachgereicht, ebenso wie eine Aufnahme des Mainboard-Sockels, der bis auf eine minimal Verfärbung unversehrt erscheint. Bisher ist die Ursache für das Auftreten der Verschmorung nicht ganz klar, die Vermutungen gehen aber in Richtung zu starker Ströme, die durch das Overclocking und den daraus resultierenden hohen Spannungen verursacht wurden. 

Nach Angaben von Steven Walton arbeiten Mainboard und CPU nachwievor anstandslos, allerdings gibt er zu verstehen, dass er nicht gerade darauf "brennt" weitere Übertaktungsversuche zu unternehmen:


> Motherboard still works BTW and looks mostly fine, just a slight discoloration. CPU also still works but not keen on overclocking again!




Quellen: 
youtube.com
twitter.com
instagram.com


----------



## efdev (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

bin mal gespannt was Coffeelake dann so treibt so viel besser dürfte der ja dann nicht da stehen oder?


----------



## Freiheraus (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

Coffee Lake hat zwar nur einen Dual-Channel Memory-Controller und sollte schon deswegen ca. 10-20 Watt sparsamer (Uncore-Bereich) laufen, allerdings hat er auch deutlich weniger Pins als Skylake-X (1151 vs. 2066 Kontakte). Theoretisch wäre  die Belastung pro Pin auf dem Sockel LGA1151 noch größer, wenn man z.B. den i7 8700K in ähnliche Takt- und Spannungsregionen hieven möchte. Man müsste wissen wie viele Pins für die Stromversorgung bei jedem Sockel vorgesehen sind.


----------



## efdev (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

Das wäre schon  unlustig da ist die CPU schon vermutlich taktfreudig und dann brennt die einem noch unterm Arsch weg  .


----------



## Fossi777 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

Nicht mal den 6 Kerner kann man übertakten, ohne dass einem das Teil nach paar Stunden wegschmort,  well done Intel


----------



## CvBuron (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht inwiefern da der Unterschied zwischen SKL-X und KBL-X ist, aber wieso braucht er da schon 1.25V VCore ? Bei mir genehmigt sich der 7820x bei allen Kernen auf 4.5 GHz gerad einmal 1.12V... richtig mieses Sample vielleicht ?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Coffee Lake hat zwar nur einen Dual-Channel Memory-Controller und sollte schon deswegen ca. 10-20 Watt sparsamer (Uncore-Bereich) laufen, allerdings hat er auch deutlich weniger Pins als Skylake-X (1151 vs. 2066 Kontakte). Theoretisch wäre  die Belastung pro Pin auf dem Sockel LGA1151 noch größer, wenn man z.B. den i7 8700K in ähnliche Takt- und Spannungsregionen hieven möchte. Man müsste wissen wie viele Pins für die Stromversorgung bei jedem Sockel vorgesehen sind.



Du brauchst die vielen Pins des 2066 Sockel wegen Quad Channel und damit die CPUs untereinander kommunizieren können, wenn du ein Dual Sockel System hast.
Threadripper hat ja 4094 Pins, weil Naples eben 8 Channel Interface hat.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

Nicht nur wegen dem Quad-Channel-Speicherinterface, sondern auch wegen den vielen PCIe-Lanes - die bis zu 44 PCIe-Lanes kommen ja auch aus der CPU. Eine 1151-CPU bietet derer ja nur 16. 

Nicht lustig, dass es jetzt schon Sockelbrand- bzw. Schmorvorfälle beim Sockel 2066 gibt, und das nur beim Sechskerner. 
Man sollte trotzdem eher abwarten, meist sind sowas ja nur Einzelfälle. Dieses Mal hats halt ein "prominentes" Opfer betroffen... Morgen ist es nur der 08/15-User, welcher sich wundert, wieso der PC so komisch stinkt.


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

Gähn, lga 1156 und foxcon Sockel reload?

Am Ende passiert das jeder 1 - 2 Leuten und alle heulen Rum deswegen ...


----------



## 4B11T (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

Sooo viele Skylake-X CPUs sind nun auch noch nicht im Umlauf, also statistisch ist das schon ein hoher Anteil, als wenn beim Mainstream Sockel mal eine einzige CPU von Millionen abraucht.

Dazu kommt, dass man als Skylake X Besitzer vielleicht gar nicht weiß wie die CPU aussieht, man baut die ja nicht täglich aus um den Sockel zu checken.

War das nicht so: durch die verschmorte Oberfläche bei "Sockelbrand" steigt der Übergangswiderstand immer weiter und es wird immer heißer, bis hin zum wegschmelzen des Pins? (bei LGA ist zumindest die CPU sicher).


----------



## SFVogt (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Coffee Lake hat zwar nur einen Dual-Channel Memory-Controller und sollte schon deswegen ca. 10-20 Watt sparsamer (Uncore-Bereich) laufen, allerdings hat er auch deutlich weniger Pins als Skylake-X (1151 vs. 2066 Kontakte). Theoretisch wäre  die Belastung pro Pin auf dem Sockel LGA1151 noch größer, wenn man z.B. den i7 8700K in ähnliche Takt- und Spannungsregionen hieven möchte. Man müsste wissen wie viele Pins für die Stromversorgung bei jedem Sockel vorgesehen sind.


Man sollte doch vor allem Anderen erst mal 'wissen' (nachprüfen in Tests), wie sich ein CoffeeLake-S 6-Kern (DIE) Prozessor in der Thematik Leistungsaufnahme verhält im Vergleich zu einem SkyLake-X 6-Kern (10-Kern-DIE) Prozessor, bevor man - ich nenne es mal - 'unterschwellig' einem noch nicht veröffentlichten 'neuem' (in bisheriger Form nicht existenten) 6-Kern Mainstream Prozessor DIE in 14nm++ Fertigung solch eine Problematik 'nahe legt'.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

Könnte aber ein Grund sein, wieso es das Gerücht gibt, dass mit Coffee Lake Sockel 1151 V2 kommen wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

Sieht nicht gerade sauber aus die CPU.
Die (Feder-?)eindruckpunkte sind ungleichmäßig verteilt


----------



## addicTix (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

Geile Plattform auf jeden fall.
High End Sockel in den Mainstream bringen wollen, bei dem die Mainboards (wie man es schon immer gewöhnt war bei diesen High End Plattformen) bei knapp 250€ anfangen, aber dann dort den i5 drauf releasen der um die 200€ kostet...
(OT: An sich schon ironisch genug, dass sich gefühlt die ganzen Leute wie wild diese Plattform kaufen, 250€ für Mainboard und über 450€ für CPU ausgeben, aber vorher wohl so billig wie möglich gekauft haben... (Sockel 1150/1151, ca. 300€ i7, mainboard für knapp 150€ etc.))

Sockel 2066 ist ein absoluter fail in meinen Augen, das hier beweist es nochmal... Schmorspuren bei 1.25v lol 
Von den umgelabelten Xeon Prozessoren mal abgesehen.


----------



## ColonelPanic (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> [...] die Vermutungen gehen aber in Richtung zu starker Ströme, die durch das Overclocking und den daraus resultierenden hohen Spannungen verursacht wurden.



Die hohen Spannungen sind kein Resultat des OC, sondern Voraussetzung.


----------



## Flexsist (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

Advent Advent ein Intel brennt, erst eins, dann zwei, dann drei, dann vier und wenn der 5. Intel brennt steht Threadripper vor der Tür.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

Ich wäre da vorsichtig.
Bei jeden Sockel findet man CPUs die geschmort sind. Ich möchte auch niemanden die Schuld geben aber alles ist Fehleranfällig und fast 1,3V sind schon nicht wenig.


----------



## cHimaro (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

sockel 1366  - back to the roots ^^


----------



## LimeGreen777 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Skylake-X: Schmorspuren an i7 7800X CPU nach Overclocking, Hardware-Redakteur rät zur Vorsicht*

Das sind ja tolle Aussichten. Habe vor, demnächst auf den Hexacore umzusteigen.


----------

